# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  hỏi về nâng cấp CPU

## adminphim

có ai biết cách dual cpu thì chỉ cho mình với. có nghĩa là những cpu 1 nhân có thể dual lên để nó chạy như cpu 2 nhân.ghi rõ những ưu,nhược điểm của nó nữa nhé hjhj

----------


## kitelag

làm gì có chuyện ép chip chay dual được em, người ta chỉ có thể ép xung tốc đổ lên thôi
hình như em vẫn chưa hiểu về chíp dual core.đây là loại chip lõi kép, tức là chip hai lõi, xử lý cung tốc độ và cache nhớ đều được nhân đôi, còn loài chip kia công nghệ của nó chỉ là 1 lõi, làm sao có thể chạy dual được chứ

----------


## seolalen154643

bạn chỉ có thể dùng thủ thuật để thay cái chữ pentium thành dual được thôi .đó là giả mạo về hình thức thôi 

còn không thể nâng cấp từ pentium lên dual được .vì nếu nâng cấp được thì cần gì chíp dula .cần gì phải dùng main hỗ trợ chip dual 
chíp một nhân hay cũng có thể gọi là thế hệ pemtium .còn chíp 2 nhân xử lý siêu phân luồng theo từng lớp riêng thì ko gọi là pentium 

việc sx và cấu tạo bên trong của nó cũng khác nhau .nên bạn ko thể nâng cấp được

nếu muốn chíp sử lý nhanh hơn thì bạn có thể ep xung bộ vi xử lý .hoặc vào bios thay đổi một vài thống số bus sẽ được kết quả nhanh hơn /tuy nhiên hiệu quả của nó còn tùy thuộc vào hệ thống phần cứng khác .nếu ép quá quy định của nhà xs thì phần cứng cũng có thể hỏng mãi mãi

----------


## minhthu1987

vâng em hiểu rồi ạ àh anh tuanthiem có thể chỉ em cách làm giả mạo đó không anh hjhj

----------


## thienanphuoc01

sao mà làm đc chip dual core có 2 lõi mà chip thường có lõi á 
ps: đi mua chip dualo core đi bạn

----------


## duythangtmv

> vâng em hiểu rồi ạ àh anh tuanthiem có thể chỉ em cách làm giả mạo đó không anh hjhj


+ bạn down tài liệu hướng dẫn ở đây nhé : http://hotfile.com/dl/18586021/7b249ed/doi_thong_so_cpu.doc.html

----------

